# Unusual Celeb Crushes



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Suppose she counts as a celeb lol, i present Foxy Knoxy (Amanda Knox)










So what (out of the norm) celeb / famous person would you like to shag?


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Danger Fcuk 

Cant rep need to spread the love...weird I think you posts are sh1t.....god knows why i'd rep you twice in a week :lol:


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Used to be natasha henstridge, christ i had such a crush on her. Her being canuk could be deemed weird enough?

Now it's near anything with two legs and a pulse


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Fern Briton










Yeh i know you wanna hit that sh!t!!


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

The Raptor said:


> Suppose she counts as a celeb lol, i present Foxy Knoxy (Amanda Knox)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


why is she unusual, does she have a wang?


----------



## JoeyRamone (Sep 10, 2009)

davetherave said:


> why is she unusual, does she have a wang?


No she has a knife


----------



## Nelson (Mar 22, 2009)

Getting on a bit now, but back in the day... :bounce:


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

davetherave said:


> *why is she unusual*, does she have a wang?


Because she murdered another girl in a drugged up sex game..

I'd love to smash her in her prison cell :laugh:


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

I wonder if Claire takes it in the ass?


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Magic Torch said:


> Danger Fcuk
> 
> Cant rep need to spread the love...*weird I think you posts are sh1t.*....god knows why i'd rep you twice in a week :lol:


Sorry i missed that, i was just telling my gf its ok to sleep with other men if she doesn't tell me :lol:


----------



## Josh1436114527 (Apr 3, 2007)

The Raptor said:


> Sorry i missed that, i was just telling my gf its ok to sleep with other men if she doesn't tell me :lol:


haha your a strange man


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Josh said:


> haha your a strange man


Lol i don't have a gf, you don't know the inside joke...


----------



## Mark j (Oct 28, 2009)

Fizz out of coronation street :lol:

Just kidding...or am I!?


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

The Raptor said:


> I wonder if Claire takes it in the ass?


I have wondered this too. Can look very tidy in Corrie :thumbup1:


----------



## Josh1436114527 (Apr 3, 2007)

The Raptor said:


> Lol i don't have a gf, you don't know the inside joke...


oh ok pal got you:thumb:


----------



## MrO2b (Aug 19, 2010)

JoeyRamone said:


> No she has a knife


:laugh:


----------



## gauntlet (Jun 21, 2008)

amy winehouse, when she was a bit.....errrr.......fleshier


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

ginger one from IT crowd = yes

claire from corrie = yes

Fizz from corrie = yes

the bird in the OP = yes (never heard of her though)

fern britton = god yes!

kim and aggie = no, even i'd draw the line there

i have too many to mention, the list is exhaustive of the dodgy old pigs i'd shaft quite happily

but

the mcqueen mum from hollyoakes, i'd actually marry her


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

gauntlet said:


> amy winehouse, when she was a bit.....errrr.......fleshier


yep, 5 years ago she had a nice figure and an....ok face.


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Boris Becker - Ginger German....always liked him for some reason !


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

Jem said:


> Boris Becker - Ginger German....always liked him for some reason !


hate to break this to you but.... so does my mum! :lol:


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)




----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

hamsternuts said:


> hate to break this to you but.... so does my mum! :lol:


PMSL well she has good taste then :thumb: - never been able to nail exactly what it is that appeals to me - brooding randy rascal perhaps ...I like Damian Lewis from Band of Brothers - who is also ginger and bit similar in looks to Boris perhaps :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

Jem said:


> PMSL well she has good taste then :thumb: - never been able to nail exactly what it is that appeals to me - brooding randy rascal perhaps ...I like Damian Lewis from Band of Brothers - who is also ginger and bit similar in looks to Boris perhaps :lol: :lol: :lol:


well my mum always said he moved like a panther and had lovely legs :thumbup1:


----------



## pira (Sep 8, 2009)

A place in the sun lady, would destroy many times over.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

here's some of mine.......


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

AJ91 said:


> Is that the woman that does a cooking show? and has that wing tattoo on her back?
> 
> If it is, definite yes, she's hot


 No, she does that "It's me or the Dog" programme. Wears super skin-tight black pants every time. And yea, I would. It's gotta be Sarah Beeny for me though. She acts all posh and nice but you can just tell she's a freak.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Jem said:


> Boris Becker - Ginger German....always liked him for some reason !


Good healthy admission that ginger C0ck is welcome at Jems door (Front or back?) :lol:

Who said "supernanny" Jeoe frost is it??? yes I bet she has a wee tight fanny line a gnats tear duct:thumbup1:


----------



## MrO2b (Aug 19, 2010)

Uriel said:


> Who said "supernanny" Jeoe frost is it??? yes I bet she has a wee tight fanny line a gnats tear duct:thumbup1:


if only there was a chance she could be at home on a friday night, happened to google her name(misspelt) and stumbled across this pearl....


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Uriel said:


> Good healthy admission that ginger C0ck is welcome at Jems door (Front or back?) :lol:


 :whistling: - access from the rear is very limited so only miniscule packages would be accepted there


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Kirstie Allsopp and her cross-eyed sister.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

pira said:


> A place in the sun lady, would destroy many times over.


I would place her in the sun and lick her hot sweaty junk at the end of every program. :blush:


----------



## krave (Aug 20, 2010)

Something about her really gets me going. I have a customer that is a spitting image of her too, just married to a million-air.


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

> Sorry i missed that, i was just telling my gf its ok to sleep with other men if she doesn't tell me :lol:


Oh fuk I nearly cried with laughter at that one. Sorry magic mate but oh god.


----------



## Get2ZeChoppNOOW (Mar 28, 2010)

christine bleakley, nom nom nom nom nom


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

I don't think I have any off crushes though...

Nope just had it confirmed all mine are normal. Even if I did get a disapproving stares at Emma Watson.


----------



## stevo99 (Nov 28, 2008)




----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

Get2ZeChoppNOOW said:


> christine bleakley, nom nom nom nom nom


not exactly un-usual


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

The Raptor said:


> Sorry i missed that, i was just telling my gf its ok to sleep with other men if she doesn't tell me :lol:


You have a long memory Raptor :lol:

Foxy Knoxy - Defo

Christine Bleakley - yep

Ariel - yep

Sarah Beeny - Always had a thing for her... maybe it's her money


----------



## arnoldisnumerou (Jan 7, 2009)

sarah beanie is a good shout. michaela strachan for me when i was hitting my early teens she was the one


----------



## welshflame (May 21, 2009)

hamsternuts said:


> ginger one from IT crowd = yes


I quite like her too


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

stevo99 said:


>


pfffttt










Wonder how many people have flogged there log over Jessica Rabbit?


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Jem said:


> :whistling: - access from the rear is very limited *so only miniscule packages would be accepted there*


Looks like your in there mate


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

The Raptor said:


> Looks like your in there mate


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## welshflame (May 21, 2009)

I love this girl very much  .

http://www.virginmedia.com/images/1la_roux-431x300.jpg


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

welshflame said:


> I love this *girl *very much  .
> 
> http://www.virginmedia.com/images/1la_roux-431x300.jpg


is it? :confused1:


----------



## welshflame (May 21, 2009)

andysutils said:


> is it? :confused1:


oh yes indeed she is. I have a thing for elly jackson. Something about her. I have seen her in interviews and im like mmmmm haha.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

welshflame said:


> oh yes indeed she is. I have a thing for elly jackson. Something about her. I have seen her in interviews and im like mmmmm haha.


Are you sure its diks fell off? cos ive just googled the images and it looks like Elvis in drag? :confused1:


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

welshflame said:


> I love this girl very much  .
> 
> http://www.virginmedia.com/images/1la_roux-431x300.jpg


She looks like the kind of girl i'd flick a cig dimp at as i walked past, and i don't even smoke :lol:


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

The Raptor said:


> She looks like the kind of girl i'd flick a cig dimp at as i walked past, and i don't even smoke :lol:


I think she looks pretty dam hot actually....

For throwin bricks at. :lol:


----------



## welshflame (May 21, 2009)

andysutils said:


> Are you sure its diks fell off? cos ive just googled the images and it looks like Elvis in drag? :confused1:


Oh thats so mean haha.


----------



## welshflame (May 21, 2009)

Well i like her anyway so there !  .


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

welshflame said:


> Well i like her anyway so there !  .


Lol:thumb:


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

Hmmm Elvis in drag....... dribble


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

Ariel us Damn lush.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Oh and how could i forget:










Everyone thinks she is mingin but i always fancied her, and still do lol

She is nuts tho! :laugh:


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

I have no idea who that is


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

d4ead said:


> I have no idea who that is


Nikki Grahame, big brother?










She's a legend mate but probably the biggest nutter out there

But she is still awesome anyway lol


----------



## Ciscogaz (Oct 6, 2010)

susanna reid


----------



## joe.b (Sep 26, 2009)

sarah beeny.......dem der huge titties:rockon:


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

joe.b said:


> sarah beeny.......dem der huge titties:rockon:


nom. :bounce:


----------



## joe.b (Sep 26, 2009)

The Raptor said:


> nom. :bounce:


nom nom nom nom nom nom :lol: :lol:


----------



## joe.b (Sep 26, 2009)

mariella frostrup,another milfy type.....that voice of hers is pure sex!!


----------



## Jonnyboi (Aug 23, 2009)

Viki Bulter from 5th gear










And Suzie from the Gadget show


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Kirstie Allsopp, C4 location location location


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Christina Hendricks as shes the only ginger ill ever dig :thumbup1:


----------



## lazy (May 5, 2010)

pira said:


> A place in the sun lady, would destroy many times over.


+10000


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Captain Hero said:


> Christina Hendricks as shes the only ginger ill ever dig :thumbup1:


Wow look at thyne teats!


----------



## Simon m (Apr 3, 2008)

Claudia Winkleman, I'd batter her fanny rotten!


----------



## stephy (May 24, 2009)

Captain Hero said:


> Christina Hendricks as shes the only ginger ill ever dig :thumbup1:


 nothing unusual about that, shes gorgeous!


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

stephy said:


> nothing unusual about that, shes gorgeous!


I thought the ginger part might put her in the unusual category


----------



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)

Kristina Cassandra Concepcion. Not unusual to have a crush on her, but posting because no one here has probably heard of this Filipina actress.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Surprised Lorraine Kelly hasn't cropped up yet.


----------



## Foamy (Jul 2, 2010)

Smitch said:


> Surprised Lorraine Kelly hasn't cropped up yet.


She does have a cracking pair of bangers! :thumb:


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Can't be forgetting young Miley Cyrus


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

Yes please


----------



## green19210 (Jul 26, 2010)

Esther Hall - out of the BT adverts...anyday of the week. 1st pic.

Hayley Williams - Paramore (maybe this isnt a strange one? i dont know. But she is my dream woman!) 2nd pic.

rebecca adlington - Weird? aha 3rd pic.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Not forgetting our all time favorite :lol:

:wub:


----------



## Shoty (Aug 23, 2010)

Fearne cotton, thank you very much


----------



## JM (Oct 28, 2010)

Has to be Nigella Lawson :001_tt2:


----------



## Crimson (Jun 1, 2010)

had a massive crush on Gail Porter when she was younger










Hell even now i would


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Forgot about Colleen from Loose women. Cracking pair of tig bitties.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I wouldnt call it unusual but here's my baby...


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

lol anabolik... coleen nolans tits are like spaniels ears in that pic 

But yeah corse i would


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2010)

Aye nigella lawsons a belter, give her a good seeing to and u know ur in for a good scran aswell after haha


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

What's wrong with spaniels ears? They're soft and fun to play with lol


----------



## Beasted (Sep 22, 2010)

lazy said:


> +10000


FCUK YES!! Watched her today omg she is sooo good


----------



## welshflame (May 21, 2009)

krave said:


> .


Everytime I see her now I automatically go durburdurburdur 'chicken strips 1 pound' :laugh:


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

1Tonne said:


> Fern Briton
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i never thought fern was tasty

but now ive seen that pic i definitely WOULD


----------



## Little Ron (Aug 10, 2010)

Not exactly unusual but I would love a go on Jen who is one of the presenters on the Milkshake show on c5 for kids. Shes a pretty lass but its only odd as my 2yo son is wathing her all innocent whilst I'm thinking about banging the s..t out of her. :lol:


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

A few of you said no to my thread in male animal but are posting up pics of worse?

Ive always like a few older women



Shes older than my mum but i still would


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Ciscogaz said:


> susanna reid


Yep defo she's hot:










While we're on current affairs/politics I also thing Caroline Flint is a very sexy lady. She always comes across quite common in a good way, I bet she is well mucky :lol: Doesn't look like she's 49 either.


----------



## genesis (Jul 4, 2006)

Tom Selleck! Im not even gay but Good god look at the muzzy!


----------



## Vibrance (Aug 28, 2009)

\ said:


> I love this girl very much  .


Sorry mate but I think that's a man.


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

why do these 'unusual' crush threads always decend into predicable youg choices?

since when is it unusual to fancy miley cyrus or pixie lott, or attractive phillipino girls?

use some imagination people!

and no, red hair isn't enough to make them 'unusual'

when i come back from walking the dog, i want to see some proper unusual strange creatures posted up!

hop to it people!!!


----------



## frowningbudda (Dec 16, 2008)

Don't know if any one remembers the channel 4 computer show called "Bits" but Emily Booth is smoking.

The fact she has done pornos as well... :beer:





*Edit* Sorry Hamsternuts*


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

^^^^??????


----------



## Vibrance (Aug 28, 2009)

\ said:


> ^^^^??????


Attack!


----------



## frowningbudda (Dec 16, 2008)

Wasn't that unusual.


----------



## Vibrance (Aug 28, 2009)

\ said:


> Wasn't that unusual.


No unless you tell us your a **** and you poped your cork over her.


----------



## frowningbudda (Dec 16, 2008)

Vibrance said:


> No unless you tell us your a **** and you poped your cork over her.


Well compared to, say Fern Cotton, not that unusual...

I'll go back to sleep now :thumbup1:


----------



## Wells (Oct 25, 2010)

Super Nanny (Jo Frost), Carol Vorderman and Kelly Osbourne. *Phwar*.


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Anna Chapman










A certain Russian Spy i would love to smash up.


----------



## Vibrance (Aug 28, 2009)

\ said:


> Anna Chapman
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not that strange,


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Not so much unusual, but Konnie Huq would seriously get it :lol:


----------



## Wells (Oct 25, 2010)

YES! She's gotten immesly tidy since her days of kids TV on Blue Peter. She looked like a nerd back then but whao has she puckerd up.


----------



## Vibrance (Aug 28, 2009)

Oofffttt I want that chick!


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

meh, i'm out.


----------



## KRS (Nov 27, 2008)

Sue Perkins, wrong on so many levels but I still would.

She looks like a female version of Hugh Fearnley Whittingstall:confused1:


----------



## Vibrance (Aug 28, 2009)

After a few drinks? She could get sexy.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

KRS said:


> Sue Perkins, wrong on so many levels but I still would.
> 
> She looks like a female version of Hugh Fearnley Whittingstall:confused1:


Buy me another beer, shes still ugly.


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

she does it for me !!!


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

sizar said:


> she does it for me !!!


Is that one of the bbc news presenters?


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

Matt 1 said:


> Is that one of the bbc news presenters?


Yes mate  shes HAWT


----------



## pira (Sep 8, 2009)

Matt 1 said:


> Is that one of the bbc news presenters?


Natasha Kaplinsky, I would unleash penile fury on her.


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Garraway !!!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

pea head said:


> Garraway !!!


Where the fu*k have you been !!!

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

The old lady who's on all the coins? Forget the name..


----------

